# Long sleeve Jersey....where do you all buy?



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking for a long sleeve jersey, I dont like the skin tight ones, I like more of a loose MX type. Like the Fox ones, etc.. I have been searching all over the net, and anything in the 50.00 or below range...everything I see I like is only available in small...I mean..really? lol

Just wondering where you all go to buy your winter long sleeve jerseys....keep in mind...I cant go for the 100.00 ones...I am cheap


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I usually get them off of ebay...the only ones Ive ever paid over $50 for was oakley (which they dont even make them anymore, I think)...anyway ebay is your best bet...I tend to get the shift ones..but I have some thor, tld, o'neal, azonic.

I have bought jerseys at other places online..even a couple of times at the MX superstore..when they have a big sale or something...but the best deals are (normally)ebay.

I like jerseys that are plain and sometimes thats hard to find...alot of times it's the old school shift ones I like to get.

http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/

if you highlight the link and click on the "dirtbike" you can click the mens riding gear and then there is a section of jerseys (3 pages) of jerseys under $30...a pretty good deal.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

Now why didn't I think of EBay...thanks ! There are alot on there actually...finding my price range, plus long sleeve, plus mx type...was proving to drive me to drink more beer....


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

+1 on ebay. Like the OP I prefer the looser fits. You can also try speedgoat.com, they are having a clearance sale and I saw some LS loose jerseys from Royal Racing, Troy Lee, and a couple of other brands for pretty good prices.

If you are not set on bike specific jerseys, REI, Target, Models or any other sporting goods store carry moisture wicking shirts for cheap too.


----------



## JWatIV (Dec 7, 2012)

I buy my jerseys at my local dirt bike shop. Usually around $30-50 for the Fly Racing long sleeves.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

JensenUSA and backcountry.com or competetive cyclist are my favs, pricepoint is not too bad either. I personally like the 3/4 jerseys and don't end up spending more than 30 bucks and change.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I have 3 Oakley long sleeve jerseys. They are all loose fitting. I got each one from Chainlove or Backcountry.com when they were on massive sale. I think each jersey retails for over 80 bucks, I don't think I paid more than $25 for any of them.


----------



## dwhatley (Dec 11, 2012)

Is there a good sizing rule for Jerseys? I bought a Gore Bike Jacket and it was too small even though large size clothing is normally looseish.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gore stuff runs small. I usually wear medium-large stuff and when I bought my Gore windstopper shirt I got the x-large. Fit's me great. Would never had thought I would need an XL anything.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

they all seem to be the same type size..(this is the MX kind not the XC type kind...those run smaller or at least they do for me)...and I got a bunch from different (MX) companies.


----------



## tonyinatlanta (May 15, 2011)

Check out rockymountainatv.com They always have a HUGE selection of motocross jerseys on clearance priced between $10-50(lots in the $20-30 price range). I used to order all my motocross gear from them years ago when I was racing motocross cause they have such a great selection compared to other online retailers, have a very easy no hassle returns policy and have free shipping on orders over $100. When compared to ebay you'll pay nearly the same price for someone's USED jersey and if it doesn't fit the way you like it then you're either stuck with it or have to resell it again on ebay.
If you want something warmer for winter riding then your best bet is to wear a base layer under the motocross jersey because most all moto jerseys are either going to be extremely thin and/or vented so you don't overheat in them in the summer months. You can get really inexpensive base layer jersey at Target for like $15. The base layer you actually will want to wear quite a bit more fitted. It will actually keep you much warmer the closer the fit is.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

tonyinatlanta said:


> Check out rockymountainatv.com


Holy cow, that's a great site!

A quick browse and I see several jerseys I'd buy for under $25.

Most of the stuff is too motoX-eeee for my taste but there are several rather understated jerseys from O'neal, Fox and Answer under 20 bucks.


----------



## mtnking (Feb 10, 2012)

I buy active wear at Ross or Marshalls. Typically for $20-25


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the REI base layers..they are a bit more expensive but Ive been wearing a couple of them during the winter and they work great.

REI Midweight Polartec Power Dry Crew Shirt - Men's Tall - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

*Sizing??*

In regards to the motocross jerseys, how do you figure out how to size them? I normally would wear a size large in a "regular" jersey. I would imagine the MX jerseys would be cut bigger to compensate for armor, therefore a smaller size would be needed for MTB riding.


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

I know the OP isn't looking for the tighter XC/roadie type LS jerseys but I thought others that are drawn here might be. If so KB CycleWerks has some reasonable deals, see: 
KB CycleWerks » Long Sleeve
Cheers,
M


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

Holy cow this turned into a great thread with alot of great responses and links to different sites! Thanks to all who responded...I have bookmarked at least half dozen of them and bought a few jerseys that are on the way! Keep it going, I am sure alot of others can use these too! Thanks....I cant wait for the UPS man now...haha


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

try here
not in fact bike jerseys but pretty much same, good selection and some of them cheap. only place i get my long sleeve jerseys


----------



## duncaterro (Dec 13, 2012)

There are alot on there actually...finding my price range


----------



## pat656 (Oct 1, 2011)

Amazon has some good deals too. I got a few of last years Fox 360 jerseys for around 35 and they were large.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

I bought a couple of long sleeve merino wool jersey's from portlandcyclewear. You can pick up a top of the line non-embroidered extras for around $65.00. They are very warm have a +10 coolness factor. Wool is cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

CRC has heaps and many for under 30 bucks, i often pick them up from there for 20 bucks, fox, fly racing ,JT racing, no fear, monster, rockstar, etc they have tonnes


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Haven't seen mention of chainlove. I've picked up a couple of really nice Royal Racing jerseys for less than $20 each.


----------

